# Warn XT30



## jmajda12 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I am about to install a Warn XT30, with the wireless remote. I am pretty sure I do not need it, but do I have to install both the handlebar switch and the remote switch. I want to keep the install as clean as possible and was thinking about not installing the handlebar remote and just the wireless remote.

Any Thoughts.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jmajda12 said:


> Hey guys, I am about to install a Warn XT30, with the wireless remote. I am pretty sure I do not need it, but do I have to install both the handlebar switch and the remote switch. I want to keep the install as clean as possible and was thinking about not installing the handlebar remote and just the wireless remote.
> 
> Any Thoughts.
> 
> ...


Sometimes...being able to have both hands on the bars and a thumb on a switch beats holding a remote in one hand and trying to steer and apply engine power with just one other. Just say'n...might have need for both on occasion.

I have mine tucked in low and kinda out of the way.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The handle bar switch is very convenient. Mine is mounted very similar to NMK's.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ive got mine almost in the same place ...its just on top of the bars instead of below...i would mount both ...would be bad if you get out into the woods and the remote messes up in mid pull..then you would have no way to get out then


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Sometimes...being able to have both hands on the bars and a thumb on a switch beats holding a remote in one hand and trying to steer and apply engine power with just one other. Just say'n...might have need for both on occasion.
> 
> I have mine tucked in low and kinda out of the way.


 I like ur override switch good idea.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'd mount the handle bar switch just for the fact that what happens if your remote malfunctions or if you happen to lose the remote, then no winch. Thats just my opinion so hope it helps!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I cant quite tell what is going on with that override switch in the photo.. whats up with it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> I cant quite tell what is going on with that override switch in the photo.. whats up with it?


I put on a Moose Dual-Gasser throttle and moved the 4wd switch to a push-button replacing the useless override button. Works F'n great! I did a writeup in the how-tos.


----------

